# FBE Hollow Form From Kevin Finished



## Dane Fuller (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, here it is. The wife wanted the glossy finish (of which I'm not a fan) and no bleach. Since this one is hers, I obliged. * I'm really disappointed in the void area.* When turning it, I was afraid the bark would come off and I CA'd it pretty heavily. Evidently, I didn't get enough of the lacquer wash in there and it left the usual white stains. Live and learn. Its a good thing this one isn't going on the For Sale shelf...
[attachment=4070]
[attachment=4071]
[attachment=4072]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2012)

I would've removed the bark and left the smooth curves. It's not too late if you change your mind. 
Looks great to me white "stains" and all.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice work, Dane! The white is likely from the CA drying too rapidly(smoking and foaming), and Kevin's suggestion would work... Just do whatever your wife tells you to do(in life and with the turning).


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think it looks perfect white and all- Beautiful wood and workmanship!!!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for all they kind words. As soon as I get time, there are 3 more pieces of the stuff to tackle. One of them is screaming end grain.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with the rest. That looks sweet even with the white stains. I'm willing to bet, outside of the woodworking world, most wouldnt even know that the white part isnt natural to the wood.


----------

